# Swollen toes



## Kenzie63 (Jul 25, 2012)

My turkey has had swollen toes for a couple months now. I never paid too much attention to it until today. She started limping really bad and holds her foot up when she's not walking around. I think it might be bumblefoot. I feed my birds hen scratch and I keep them pinned up in a big pin during the day and a 4 1/2 ft by 3ft cage at night.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

It could be. Can you see any kind of sore or black scab? That is the true sign


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Odd that it's the same spot on both feet. Hmmm.

Are they on wire, or the ground? Do they jump from a roost in the mornings? How old is it? What are the chances that it has grown so fast, that it has tendonitis? Put the feet in water, and see if any bubbles come up. If they do, that where a sore is. But it being in the same spot on both feet, I would go with tendonitis. Now what to do about it. I know you can give a chicken a low dose aspirin in water, so I assume you could with a turkey. I would send Energyvet a PM if she doesn't see this thread. She would know what to do.


----------

